# Introducing Birchy



## colinstab (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi this is Von Huber Victorias Race (Birchy). Loving his new crate den

7 week old. Cant wait to start training him and enjoying years of loving memories together.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

How good she is at 7 months  congrats


----------



## colinstab (Sep 10, 2012)

He and 7 week lol but yea he is a diamond


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful pup - congratulations!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Very cute puppy Colin


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi there Birchy ;D


----------



## colinstab (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry here's aother.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Cute pup... I think we definitely all have Vizsla-itis... just can't get enough of looking at V puppies. ;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope the pup is coming along nicely Colin.

Careful with that rawhide in the crate if you aren't watching him as it poses a choke risk.


----------



## Laylas Daddy (Nov 27, 2012)

Very Cute!


----------

